# Zstandard for ports system?



## blackhaz (Jan 5, 2020)

Interesting discussion here...





__





						Now using Zstandard instead of xz for package compression | Hacker News
					






					news.ycombinator.com
				




The zstd library has BSD license. I wonder if FreeBSD should also follow suit?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 5, 2020)

blackhaz said:


> I wonder if FreeBSD should also follow suit?


It's one of those perpetually stuck for no reason cases.


----------

